# Suggest a linux distro



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the best linux distro for a complete beginner, one who has never touched linux in his life.the distro should be able to teach a newbie how to use the OS well. 
         Thank you.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 2, 2008)

Search before you post
You can try ubuntu, linux mint or mandriva


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you.should have posted in open source. Sorry. Is fedora not newbie friendly.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

fedora is OK for linux newbies, but not for OS-newbies. too much bleeding edge stuff and too many customisability options.

I suggest you use Mandriva One Gnome 2009.0 and migrate to Fedora next year.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 2, 2008)

I am myself a beginner [although installing and removing linux from 2000 ]...I had installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex and its very good for beginners ..Just dload its iso,burn it and install ..NJOY !

and dont install Mandriva...Ubuntu is much more good in recognizing sound drivers and video drivers


----------



## demoninside (Dec 2, 2008)

Go for Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 ..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks.will try ubuntu 8.10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

The problem with Ubuntu is that its increasingly becoming unstable.

Mandriva on the other hand, is quite easy to use as well as sufficiently stable if you use the gnome edition. Since its RPM based, you will find it easier to later migrate to Fedora, which is a newbie-geek OS (due to the lack of better words to describe it).


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2008)

Ubuntu - Test it and then trash it if you don't like it.

Atleast stable on my system


----------



## demoninside (Dec 3, 2008)

ye Ubuntu 8.04 is running on my system from around 6 months i guess, i installed it the day it was released.

Till date i haven't found any problem, or stability issue, tho they always make updates soon.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2008)

openSUSE 11 or Mandriva 2009 would be good but why something so sluggish of a distro that is Ubuntu?


----------



## baccilus (Dec 3, 2008)

If you are thinking of using Ubuntu, why not simply go for Linux Mint. It is based on Ubuntu but you won't have to go through many customary hassles if you simply Install Mint. It is one of those distribution which is made for newbies like you. And you can always try the Live CD and then decide which one you would like to install.


----------



## damked (Dec 4, 2008)

I will suggest Opwn suse 11.0


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanx for the suggestions. But,the opinions are so varied.opensuse,ubuntu,mandriva-i'm confused. What i want basically is a windows  xp like easy to use os..i want to learn the basics-the directory structure,installing simple apps, playing audio & video, just the average stuff.after i'm comfortable with that i'll proceed.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2008)

All the three are easy and user-freindly. Its just that Ubuntu is so famous but is a little sluggish on performance. Go ahead and install Mandriva or openSUSE. Beleive me there would be other distros mentioned if you not select one from these three!! Jaldi se mind bana bhai


----------



## j_h (Dec 4, 2008)

kubuntu


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Rofl.. Never ever install kubuntu  you will regret it.. If you want KDE go for SUSE or Mandriva or F10.. else for gnome Ubuntu or Mandriva would be better option..

Out of the box less hassel distro : Mandriva 2009.0 Gnome

If you can configure stuff SUSE , F10 , Ubuntu is fine for you


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

damked said:


> I will suggest Opwn suse 11.0



It's OpenSuse 11.0


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ROFL


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2008)

^Kya kahein bcoz "w" is the padosi of "e"


----------



## toofan (Dec 7, 2008)

Today I am gonna install Ubuntu 8.10. Earlier i had fedora but never used it much as it has problem connecting to net.

Looking for some tutorials how to make it dual boot with XP.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Today I am gonna install Ubuntu 8.10. Earlier i had fedora but never used it much as it has problem connecting to net.
> 
> Looking for some tutorials how to make it dual boot with XP.



Just install ubuntu, it will setup grub thus giving you an option to dual boot.

@Thread operator - You should install Ubuntu 8.04, it's a very user friendly distro.

You can even go for Fedora, as it is also a good option. Don't worry it isn't that complicated as some users pointed out.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 7, 2008)

well i finally installed ubuntu 8.10


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2008)

^SHould have a good time Linuxing


----------



## Sathish (Dec 8, 2008)

as far as i read in linux forums, i did not recommend Ubuntu bcoz it has some stability problems.just search various linux forums, y will notice it. 
i remove ubuntu in twice from my system due to some display problems. 
So. remove ubuntu and stick with Fedora./mandriva .


----------

